# Keeping the weight off for treatment



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have noticed a few others having difficulty with getting to bmi for treatment. I have now started my first round but it took me many appointments to get there! Having now lost just enough weight to start I wonder if we could help cheer each other along to help keep it off and maybe a bit more! Already I'm being told at appointments ' you need to keep on top of your weight' including all the problems it causes. Would have been nice to have heard well done for losing so much you've made it- now keep going! A bit of positive banter would have done the world of good! 
I know we get weighed at the beginning of each round and I don't want to go back to that hopeless place! Would be great to hear from others in the same situation! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

lawnmonkey think we've got same nurse...lol was totally the same in fact told me I should be aiming for bmi of 30 to have the best chance, I just nod and say I'll do my best but I got from 37 down to 35 on my own and took me some doing and lots of weigh check apps but got there, I've now got it down to 33 and counting.

I am now follow slimming world plan nearly lost my first stone, finding it better to follow than weight watchers and also doing lots of exercise which I find helps with treatment too as all the hormones makes me a bit moody so it helps. 

Keep up the good work, like u said wee bit of praise does wonders and I know we started losing weight to get treatment but I'am doing it more for me now, once it started coming off I just feel great and want to keep that confidence up x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Well done you! That's fantastic! I got down to 34.6 for weight check but have since put in a few pounds it takes me so long to lose anything. I have went to the library and ordered a few pcos books to c if I can get any tips. There is a slimming world on sat morn beside my house and was thinking of joining is that the red and green days? I have no time during the week and it's the only club local to me on a sat! I hate the stress of being weighed at the hospital I actually think the pressure they put on you is dreadful as you become obsessed with the scales. I have repeatedly asked for help since I was diagnosed with pcos, back then my bmi was nowhere near as high as it got. The best advice I got was to stay of fizzy juice!! When I took clomid my weight constantly rose and no one seemed to care! Now I feel they are using my weight against me as they know I have asked for help!  Rant over  
Good luck with it all! X


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

I totally get what u mean they tell u to go away and lose weight but don't give u any help to do it..can't believe they told u not to drink fizzy juice some help that is, I was the same obsessed with scales and what I was eating but my dp told me off as we hadn't even started treatment yet and I was stressed out.

slimming world is red/green but they do new plan extra easy which is a combo of both so it makes it more of an eating plan u can stay with even when u've got to target, I've been doing it since July and on average lose 2/3 pounds a week, which is what I want so it stays off. The girls in my class are all really nice and we have a ******** page to encourage each other swap meal ideas I would defo recomend it if u can get to a class best thing I've done.


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you that sounds great. Have been looking at their website tonight and am going to go on sat and get started! I know wot u mean my dh was going mad because I was weighing after I ate, drank, went to loo! We should be trying to stay relaxed in an already stressful time!! I'm hoping to lose a stone so that I am far away enough from the 35 bmi incase I struggle at any point, but obviously would be happy to lose much more! 
Nothing worse than being fat and childless lol! At least if uve had a baby u have an excuse  
Will let u no how it goes on sat, thanks for the info! X


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

no probs good luck with treatment are u starting injections on mon? I don't need to wish u good luck with weigh loss because I know if u have already lost some on u'r own u can smash thro a stone in no time x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah on Mon I just can't wait to get the ball rolling! Thanks so much for ur support, just what I needed  When in Oct do u get ur iui? X


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Shellmcglasgow

How are you getting on? I went along this morning to SW and was pleased to find it a small and friendly group (just started 3 weeks ago). Been shopping today for all my ingredients and am having a cookathon evening to get prepped for the week thanks for all your help  x


----------

